# Dutch Banks 15 April



## reelcanuck (Oct 6, 2007)

Headed out at 7 to a spot at the Dutch Banks and was met by another boat already there. We fished together in search of the elusive Red Snapper. Lots of fish showing but action was slow. Several other boats showed up and we all fished in search of that snapper. At one point three of us on the boat were all hooked up and as quickly the fish went off again. Moved about to several other spots and seemed to draw a couple of boats with us. Also managed to have a couple of 50+ ft sport fishers all looking for that elusive red snapper inside the 9 mile mark. Was as cold as heck early this morning and water temp was only showing about 67F. End of day at 1pm with 4 snapper and a wayward trigger. Threw back about a half dozen shorts and one kepper some how managed to "jump" out of the boat.


----------



## fishaholic (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the report, How was the water/waves?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I was just talking to a fella at the gas station filling up his boat. he said the water was ROUGH, they came right back in after going throught the pass.


----------



## reelcanuck (Oct 6, 2007)

Wind was out of the north with a 2ft chop -no problems. Seemed to be a fair bit of current as the drift was off angle to the wind and waves - had to drift the spot first and then anchor along the drift line.


----------



## BobbyW (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah it wasn't too rough out there... We managed to get 1 short snapper and got broke off 3 or 4 times on some good size fish... reelcanuck we were the green Trophy boat that was there when ya'll pulled up and talked for awhile.


----------



## reelcanuck (Oct 6, 2007)

Enjoyed trading fishing talk with - too bad your partner wanted to sleep - I had the same issue on my boat - the son wasn't woth shooting today - had his mind on spring break - wish I could remember what that was like :reallycrying


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

did u happen to see the bait man?


----------

